# Pups 6 week old



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

My babes are now 6 week old . Here some pic hope you like them i cant stop watching them play i love it . Two have found lovely homes both going to the same home keep you up todate .


































































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## YoQuiero (Apr 17, 2010)

Omg that first sleeping picture kills me!!! <3 They are so adorable!


----------



## QUIGLEY'S MOM (Jan 12, 2010)

They are so adorable. Love the sleeping pictures. Cute, cute, cute...


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Aww what little sweethearts! Love the sleeping pics especially!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i agree those sleeping pics are so adorable!
Cute babies!! x


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

omg they are too cute!!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww , they're so cute


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Oh my goodness too cute!!!


----------



## Milosmummy (May 7, 2010)

So cute!
I love the sleeping ones


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

sooo cute !


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Wow they have grown very cute how much do they weigh now??


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

wow they are getting big!

Stunnibg little thngs x


----------



## CrookedHalo (May 19, 2010)

Awwwww, they are so cute!!


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

They are adorable.


----------



## chihuahualondon (Nov 17, 2009)

Hi guy yes thier getting big now they 650g 670g 750g 

Thank all for the lovely comments


----------

